# Wet Pucks....?



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm guessing that this will be a quick one....?

Any ideas as to why sometimes the pucks I pop out of my La Pavoni are wet...? I recon I'm on around 50/50 split between dry and wet pucks...?

Any ideas welcome.

Cheers...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What degree of roast are you using? With darker, I tend to get wetter ones - pucks that is.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you weigh the input amount for consistency.?

Ian


----------



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys, yes I always weigh out at 14g in a 14g basket, so 1:1 ratio.

Good point on the roast as now you've said that, I tend to get 'wet ones' using the darker roasted beans...?

I'm expecting a delivery today of a new bean from PACT so will see how that one is...?

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1:1 ratio is super ristretto! Try 1.1.5 - 14grm -> 21grms out in 25-30 secs. May need to grind a tad less fine to achieve this.


----------



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

So tried the 1:1.5 ratio and the taste was pretty perfect to be honest (Costa Rica from Has Bean), although having a 49mm basket proved difficult to get onto the group - so might have to take it down to 18g - 6-10sec PI with a 30 sec pull seems do do it....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I think you might have the concept of ratio wrong there (unless I do) - brew ratio is the amount of coffee - liquid - resulting when compared to the amount of ground coffee used to make it, not the size of the basket.

So 21g of coffee in should give you around 32g of espresso out. You need to weigh the coffee out to find the brew ratio.

1:1.5 is still pretty ristretto for me personally, but it seems to suit others.


----------

